# Board troubles



## torstar (May 31, 2011)

I've been having a tough time connecting to the board over the past few weeks and attempts to update are often resulting in being timed out.

Hopefully it's just me, or it's being looked into.


----------



## baron (May 31, 2011)

I get the board is unavailable no suitable nodes, try back later. What is a node?

Even now while trying to log off the PB I get:


This website is temporarily unavailable. Please check back later.
Unfortunately there were no suitable nodes available to serve this request.


----------



## discipulo (May 31, 2011)

I guess it's traffic jam


----------



## torstar (May 31, 2011)

discipulo said:


> I guess it's traffic jam


 

The structure can't handle the logistics of Les Six?


----------



## Berean (May 31, 2011)

baron said:


> I get the board is unavailable no suitable nodes, try back later. What is a node?
> 
> Even now while trying to log off the PB I get:
> 
> ...



 How about unsuitable nodes?


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 31, 2011)

Hmm, I haven't seen/can't reproduce what y'all see. What OS/browser are y'all using. Vista/current Firefox here.


----------



## Rufus (May 31, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> Hmm, I haven't seen/can't reproduce what y'all see. What OS/browser are y'all using. Vista/current Firefox here.



I have Vista and use Firefox as well, I guess we have the upper hand .


----------



## Berean (May 31, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> What OS/browser are y'all using



XP Pro SP3, FF 4, DSL


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 31, 2011)

I use Safari and have the same problems.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Steve Curtis (May 31, 2011)

Same problem here with Vista and Google Chrome


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 31, 2011)

Windows 7 and Internet Explorer 8.

I had those problems off and on the last couple days, but was doing fine until then.


----------



## au5t1n (May 31, 2011)

I've had it happen several times, too. Running Firefox on Ubuntu. I think it's happened on school computers (Firefox on Windows XP) as well.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 31, 2011)

The "No suitable nodes" issue is a server issue with Rackspace Cloud. It hasn't happened in a while and I'm hoping they'll sort it out soon.


----------



## torstar (May 31, 2011)

I'm trusting that bringing the topic out into the open leads someone somewhere to try and fix it...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 31, 2011)

torstar said:


> I'm trusting that bringing the topic out into the open leads someone somewhere to try and fix it...


 
Huh? Do you think Rackspace is reading posts on the Puritanboard?


----------



## torstar (May 31, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> torstar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trusting that bringing the topic out into the open leads someone somewhere to try and fix it...
> ...


 


You mean we are sort of drifting into the cosmos by inertia with no board maintenance?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 31, 2011)

torstar said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > torstar said:
> ...


 
I have zero control over whether Rackspace has technical problems. I was aware of the issue before you pointed it out. If you don't like the quality then I can issue you a full refund for every penny and amount of energy that you pour into the board's operation.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 31, 2011)

kainos01 said:


> Same problem here with Vista and Google Chrome


----------



## Michael (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the server problems started on the evening of May 21st?


----------



## Berean (Jun 1, 2011)

It's happening often tonight.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 1, 2011)

I was able to access several threads this evening, but when I tried to access *this* thread, I got the "no nodes" message several times before I could to it!


----------



## Andres (Jun 1, 2011)

i too have received the "no nodes" message a couple of times tonight. Rich, I want my refund!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 2, 2011)

Michael said:


> Anyone else notice that the server problems started on the evening of May 21st?


 
Heh, maybe so for some, but I had my first node problem last December. I don't recall any prophecy relating to then.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 2, 2011)

I've gotten it now, too, but sounds like it's beyond Rich's control/he's done all he can.


----------



## Andres (Jun 2, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> I've gotten it now, too, but sounds like it's beyond Rich's control/he's done all he can.


 
yeah, I was just kidding w/him. Rich does much for this board and for that I am appreciative.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 2, 2011)

Got hit with a Database error around 2 am EST this morning.


----------



## but3leftsdo (Jun 2, 2011)

No problems accessing from my BlackBerry.


----------



## Michael (Jun 2, 2011)

Speaking of refunds [seriously]... Rich, will you be able to at least get some reimbursement from Rackspace? Do they have any sort of uptime guarantee?


----------

